# AR in 223 , or bolt action in 223?



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

All you guys that have AR's, do you prefer to hunt predators with that or a bolt action 223? I enjoy shooting and hunting with my AR, but I have been thinking of buying a bolt action 223 for hunting for lighter weight and possibly more accuracy. I have a Stag w/ a 16 inch barrel and 10 in Samson evolution rail( love it), magpul buttstock, ergo pistol grip, and Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40 BDC ( good for the price I paid). My groups at 100 yds with Hornady V-max 55's and Winchester varmit X 55's are 1-2 in. groups (and it's always around 10 mph winds where I shoot and hunt). I don't have the steadiest hand and have always been a better shotgun shooter with targets on the move, but I wanted to here some feedback. Plus, I reload and have been set up for 223, and if I want to change to a different caliber I would need new dies and etc. Also, with the big attack on so called assault weapons, I want to have another predator hunting rifle in case I have to lock up my AR because of the registration law that has been on the table. I hate living in CA because the democrats and libs rule this state through Feinsteine and Palosi. My options in bolt action 223 that I like are the Savage 25 Walking Varminter (has accutrigger and heavy varmit barrel), possibly the Savage Axis, Savage 12 FV, Tikka T3, or Rem. Going to have to stay under $600, but under 5 is best case. Fire away guys.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Steven's in 223 and a Axis in 308 as backup for my AR's. Nothing wrong with having another gun. You can never have too many


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i agree wth fr3d,you can never have to many guns

but the whole reason i bought my AR 5.56/.223 is for hunting(well that and cause obama doesnt want me to have it  )
8 30 rd mags for chasing yotes,i like quick follow up shots

i also plan on using it for deer this year


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Your right about that, I just only have the budget for one rifle and scope right now. My options are for a 223 or 243 in bolt, or a 270 win for deer hunting since I use my dad's 30-06 right now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i did buy a TIKKA T3 .270 last fall when i got drawn for the wolf hunt

was going to use that for deer

but decided on the AR instead,just because all the anti gunners say that they arent good for hunting

so i am on a mission to prove them wrong


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The Stag 6.8 upper is also on my list and in my price range, but even if I order it today the earliest it can be made and shipped to me is 5 months.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a .223 bolt and AR. I also have a 6.8 SPC ll. It is a great deer and hog cartridge IMO. I switch out on what I coyote hunt with, one of the above or one of the other calibers I own. I built the 6.8 specifically for hog hunting and it hasn't let me down yet.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go with the gun and caliber you want , even if you need to save a bit more. The 243 is a great option 
IMO as the 6.8 is hard to find reasonably
Priced components for my.02


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wouldn't really want a bolt action 223. I say you stick with the AR.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I own a nice AR and I bought the Mossberg Varminter and I will say... the groupings I can shoot with it vs my AR are much much more tighter. I love the AR when I have more than one dog come in at a time. For my reach out there and touch them shots. I don't hesitate to put them down. Top right is with the scope rings that are on in this picture. After some talk with my buddy I purchased some shorter ones and I am able to keep this group with standard FMJs at 100yrs with a breeze.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What cal. Is that Rooster?

Nice group!!


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> What cal. Is that Rooster?
> 
> Nice group!!


This is a .223. I wanted another rifle, but I wanted to keep the .223 caliber until I had more cash to drop on optics for a .270 or .308.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that the Original stock ?


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the look of that stock, and was thinking about the Mossberg MVP for a 223 bolt action. But, the need for a 223 bolt action is based on AR's being targeted for a new Assault Weapons registration by big brother. As long as that keeps getting shut down, I will continue to hunt predators with my AR. Good groupings on your end, I have some room for improvement on my end to shoot tighter groups. A 243 or 270 is my next rifle choice, but they serve different purposes.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes that stock comes on the rifle. For the price you can't beat how it comes. Granted $600 is pricey for a .223 bolt action. How many make them with a fluted barrel, nice stock with cheeck well, and an accutrigger? The trigger is the type you pull and it surprises you just about every time. I love using my AR, but with the BAN scare, I didn't want to run a bunch of ammo through it. So I opted for that bolt action.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ain't nothing wrong with another rifle in 223, since I reload that cal. right now and will be reloading any other cal. I get. More guns is a good thing for me.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

That would be a selling factor for this rifle for you then.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Your reason for a bolt gun is well taken, A10hunter. Savage does indeed make a nice rifle these days, and if the lack of an Accu-trigger is not a make-or-break deal for you I would recommend that you take a look at the Axis. It is a sub-$300 gun available in several calibers including .223 and .243, and once you lighten the trigger a little (there's plenty of info out there for this gun and it's easy to perform) it's a great budget-friendly gun. My teenage son saved up his money last year and bought his first high-power--an Axis .223--and its accuracy is impressive, especially for no more cash than he has in it. If I were in the market for another coyote bolt-gun it would be right up there towards the top of my list.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I keep praying that I won't lose my gun rights, but the Axis is what I will go with when I buy another 223 rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A solid choice. I have one in 22-250 that shoots well under an inch.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I would stick with the AR for 223, and get a bolt action in 243. Maybe treat it like a versatile gun for coyotes and other smaller big game. I have wanted a 243 for awhile, I would love to have 243 in AR


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Buy the 243---------My model 70 win shoots 1/2" Groups at 100yds all day ---55gr serria BK's at 3910 fps ----than use 95 gr Nosler for deer--------sb*


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have decided to go with 22-250 or 243. I'm not sure yet which one, and it wont be until next year. I will need to buy reloading supplies for either caliber, but I have around 1300 small rifle primers and about 250 bullets in 22 cal. I have powder for both calibers, but no brass for either. Decisions, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I made some good $$ when I sold my AR during the big panic -- made enough to buy 3 weapons!!!

So, I bought an .223 Axis Camo. I put an Accutrigger in it.... Tack-driver for less than $375 ( Accutrigger install included)


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Scotty, what was involved in installing an Accu-trigger? Supposedly they're not compatible with an Axis, but we all know rules are made to be broken.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

It was basic... I skinned down the protrusions on both sides of the Accutrigger & viola!!! I used a mill, but a grinder or Dremel would work...Took about 5 minutes...

I also milled .100" off of the back (where the trigger pull adjustment screw is located).. This allows lighter pull settings.. Not necessary for installation, though... Mine is set @ 1lb 14oz... :smile:


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

The only problem I have with an AR vs a bolt .223 is barrel ability. Alot of people think that all bolt rifles in whatever caliber are much more accurate than thier AR platform counterpart. This is because most AR's that the average joe buys are the "cheaper" models with 1-9 twist barrels that are moly or have low machine tolerances. I have found that a good barreled 1-8 or 1-7 twist AR in 5.56 .223 can be and is as accurate as the best bolt guns out there. Price for these is not bad if you can throw one together at home (really not that difficult) around $700 for w/out optics if you shop around. Reason being bolt guns come in 1-12 1-10 twist barrels for the most part and cannot handle the heavy .223 5.56 loads. I run 70 grain barnes tsx's and they are hammers...kill deer, coyotes, pigs, etc. Ranges may be an issue if you live out west but out at 300 yards the barnes 70g tsx is still rolling 1850 fps and thats about the limit for it's expansion.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love my AR's but I love my bolt guns as well.My AR is 6 1/2 lb without scope. I don't carry them assault 30 round clips as they add weight I prefer the 10 round mags. If I do my part I only need a few to do most shooting.









The bench bipod is for picture purposes only. i carry sticks in the field.

The next pics are of some loads I was working up at 100 yds and the last pic was free handed emptying a clip standing with a fairly fast pace just for S&G's. These are older pics and I have even dial this in more but the rifle hasn't changed. When I head out this is the one I grab. i have bolts in my varmint calibers but this is my companion.

































P.S. please notice this is not the evil brand of AR's


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice shooting there BigD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting is Right. Not an evil rifle ? Lol doesn't that fall under the " lipstick on a pig" rule ?


----------

